# Adding protection to mini monitors for sub use?



## nelsondog (Dec 29, 2006)

I built a pair of mini monitors for a friend and now he wants to incorporate a subwoofer into the system. How do I cut the low frequency to the monitors to about 80 Hz?
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

nelsondog said:


> I built a pair of mini monitors for a friend and now he wants to incorporate a subwoofer into the system. How do I cut the low frequency to the monitors to about 80 Hz?
> Thanks for looking!


Depends on the sub and the other equipment. Basically:
1. You can get a sub with speaker level crossover.
2. You can get a sub with line level crossover.
3. You can buy a crossover, line or speaker level, to add.
4. You can put a capacitor in the line before the amp or speaker cable. 
More info needed.

Kal


----------



## nelsondog (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm using this amp: http://www.apexjr.com/MnKAmp.htm
And and old Sony stereo integrated amp with out pre-outs


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The left and right speaker outputs from the Sony connect to the L+R speaker inputs on the sub amp, the L+R speaker outputs on the sub amp connect to the mini monitors. Set the Low Pass on the sub amp to 80 hz.


----------



## nelsondog (Dec 29, 2006)

Simple as that?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## nelsondog (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you very much!
Brian


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> Yes. Let us know how it turns out.


Nope. No where do I see anything about a HP filter for the pass through. Is there something in the specs I missed?

Kal


----------



## nelsondog (Dec 29, 2006)

Keep me posted, for sure!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Nope. No where do I see anything about a HP filter for the pass through. Is there something in the specs I missed?
> 
> Kal


It's either adjustable from the law pass on the sub or built in and fixed at 80 hz like most other plate amps that have speaker level inputs. Either way the lows go to the sub and 80 hz and above go to the monitors.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> It's either adjustable from the law pass on the sub or built in and fixed at 80 hz like most other plate amps that have speaker level inputs. Either way the lows go to the sub and 80 hz and above go to the monitors.


A reasonable assumption except that the manual and specs make absolutely no reference to any HP filter while mentioning the adjustable LP filter many times. I would contact the manufacturer directly for a definitive answer but, short of that, would doubt there is an HP filter in this unit.

Kal


----------



## nelsondog (Dec 29, 2006)

I have to mention that I sure do appreciate the help here!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Simply hooking it up will tell.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> Simply hooking it up will tell.


Yes, assuming the user understands what is going on.


----------



## maxcooper (Aug 21, 2006)

I would also guess that there is no high-pass filter for the speaker outputs on the sub plate amp. The five sub plate amps I own all pass the full signal to the speaker outputs. I tested them all because I was hopeful that they would do some filtering.

-Max


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Then maybe i am mistaken on this amp. We'll see what he reports back.


----------

